# What to do about threatening phone calls?



## SOT (Jul 30, 2004)

Had a telemarketer basically call me 9 times in the span of an hour, and eventually threatens me. WTF is up with that. I mean don't these people have a life. The first call I took, and told her we are not interested, the then jacked the volume and I told her to fuck off and hung up. Then a bunch of calls and hang ups, all private line when I would pick up she would say FUCK YOU and hand up. Then finally the last one, she starts telling me she's going to hunt me down, that they have all kinds of information on my, where I live, how much money I make, bla bla bla (a lot of it was wrong). So I said, I think you actually called the wrong company because we sell guns and stuff to LE, not computer software...which then makes her go apeshit about how guns are bad, that guns should be illegal etc and that she is going to report me because machine guns are illegal. I mean wtf, are they hiring people from the nut hatch?

Highlights:
I know where you live.
We have all kinds of information about you.
I feel that you are a threat and maybe a terrorist. 
I can be this close to you and you will not know.
You have no idea who I am. 
I could kill you using my connections.

I mean what the heck is going on, is business so bad that only the bottom feeders are doing this job? So besides calling the cell phone company and the MSP to report this any other steps I can take? I'm already on the do not call list.


----------



## USMCTrooper (Oct 23, 2003)

I had a long distance carrier call me and take it to an ugly level, not as drastic as your experience though. She ended it by saying if I knew anything about money I'd know this was a good deal. I was FUMING! I dug up a number for the corporate HQ in the midwest and was polite but insisted on speaking with someone in authority. I spoke with a guy who was very polite, very apologetic and within 10 minutes called me back to say they were pulling the call log, placed me on a 10 year no call list for their company and would send me written notification that the person who did this was at least reprimanded if not terminated.

All I had to do was say the magic words too: report this incident to the Attorney General and contact the media.

I'd be raising a stink SOT with that company.....


----------



## SOT (Jul 30, 2004)

Well I would but they call in as "private" they don't really inform you who they are with...and unless I want to actually press charges there's not much that is gonna happen.
So I called in a report to get it on the log at the Lee MSP barracks, typed out a narative for my local police chief...and found that I can not block incoming calls from "private" lines with Cingular/AT&T - they did offer to put me on the do not call list but I'm on that already.

Most telemarketers now a days just say "Ohh OK" when you say take me off the list, or that you are on a do not call list.
I have a feeling these telemarketers are sort of scam artists as they are VERY aggressive (read: psychos), and have this "remember me" script to assert that they have some prior business relationship. 

I've heard it a couple times before:

Hi this is (insert name) remember me? No sorry I don't.
We spoke last month? About what? 
A business opportunity investing in.... No I do not remember you, we have no prior business relationship, I am on the National and state do not call list, do not call here again.
Normally I can get that little spiel in and just hang up but the lady started cranking the volume up and screaming over me.

Nuts!


----------



## honor12900 (May 9, 2006)

I had a nasty call from a telemarketer about 2 years ago trying to raise money for the "Police Protective fund". When I asked the guy were all the money goes and what percentage he got aggravated and stated yelling that I wanted cops to die and I should just give them money or forget about calling the police for help. I hung up and looked up the "police protective fund" and found out that less than 5% gets donated to police agencies so when I got a call a week later from the same company I told them what I found out and they hung up in me. I sent out an E-mail to a buddy of mine on my city PD and they posted a warning about the company on their website.
Sot I would call them back and report what happened.


----------



## SOT (Jul 30, 2004)

Again all good info but I do not have the phone number or name of the company to "call back". Plus who would want to call back some nut job who was threatening to kill you....ya know what I mean? that's just inviting trouble.


----------



## USMCTrooper (Oct 23, 2003)

I didnt realize it was a call on your cell. Next time you could always try that "you've reached a crime scene" bit.........


----------



## SOT (Jul 30, 2004)




----------



## GodblessThearmy (Aug 15, 2006)

Fuck 'em. Very rarely do you have a chance to get the best of them, some guy from netzero called me to offer internet, I told him I wanted a free toaster because I liked to to make toast when I checked my email at 7am. He just hung up, never heard from them again.


----------



## Andy0921 (Jan 12, 2006)

USMCMP5811 said:


> Last time I had some pshyco woman telemarketer call me, I started asking her all kinds of questions to the point I almost had her convinced to send me nude photos of herself to a hotmail acount then she got all pissed off and hung up on me...never heard from that company again.....


:L:


----------



## 209 (Jun 18, 2005)

I suggest calling your phone company and requesting they put a block on your phone so that when people call they have to "unlock" their phone number so you can get it on caller id.


----------



## SOT (Jul 30, 2004)

Cell phone service, no blocking at this time.


----------



## 94c (Oct 21, 2005)

SOT said:


> Cell phone service, no blocking at this time.


since you have a come back for every bit of advice...

blow the phone up.


----------



## Guest (Apr 7, 2007)

Keep a compressed-air horn next to the phone. 

Deploy as necessary.

They won't call back.


----------



## coldsteel (Mar 3, 2007)

Delta784 said:


> Keep a compressed-air horn next to the phone.
> 
> Deploy as necessary.
> 
> They won't call back.


Or try a whistle.... Works every time.


----------



## USMCTrooper (Oct 23, 2003)

Just answer your phone in the following manner from now on:


hallo? que quieres? ah no speaka english. adios.


----------



## dcs2244 (Jan 29, 2004)

Sot, I answer all unidentified calls as "Trooper Doe"....usually gets a "...wha...?", then "TROOPER DOE, WHAT DO YOU REQUIRE?".

"Uhhh...sorry, wrong number...click...bzzzzzzzzzz"


----------



## SOT (Jul 30, 2004)

Can't we need them.



94c said:


> since you have a come back for every bit of advice...
> 
> blow the phone up.


----------

